
Rogue Wave Software Acquires PHP Leader Zend - avirambm
http://www.roguewave.com/company/news/2015/rogue-wave-software-acquires-php-leader-zend
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10338726](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10338726)

------
Yuioup
Who? I have never heard of Rogue Wave Software.

~~~
YuriNiyazov
::sigh:: Kids these days. Rogue Wave is _ancient_ by technology standards.
They wrote a C++ library that everyone used in the early nineties.

~~~
chris_wot
They seem to be mainly code metric gathering and static analysis software
developers.

------
joe5150
"...underscoring our goal to make developers heroes..."

Ugh.

~~~
venomsnake
I personally prefer higher pay than any valor. To make developers better
compensated would have been more endearing.

~~~
joe5150
Gotta qualify as a rockstar and/or ninja first.

~~~
venomsnake
Will getting drunk and smashing an axe in the head of a manager suffice?
Depending if I am going for the rock star or ninja - the type of axe may
differ. But the results will be satisfying all the same.

